# When do you go through customs



## Ann-Marie (Jun 9, 2018)

We are going to Tobago in January.  We are flying from Miami to Trinidad on AA and then Trinidad to Tobago on Caribbean Airlines.  I am trying to figure out how much time we need between flights going and returning.  I know we will have to get our luggage in Trinidad and then get to the next airline, but I  want to add in time for customs.  How long should we give ourselves between flights?  Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 11, 2018)

Trinidad & Tobago is one country, so immigration/customs is in Trinidad.
IDK how many here would have experience with Trinidad customs.
IME with other Caribbean islands, that could take about 30 minutes.
It may be less, but being cautious, I'd allow 90 minutes between flights.
-- 20 min. to collect luggage
-- 30 min. for immigration/customs
-- 20 min. to recheck luggage
-- 20 min. for boarding

BTW, don't bring anything with camouflage with you.
See: http://www.customs.gov.tt/news-and-advisories/customs-travel-tips

.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks.  I read about camouflage!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 11, 2018)

Be very careful in Tinidad & Tobago. Crime, and crime against tourists, is a real problem there. I was watching a vlogger last night of someone from Trinidad & Tobago and commented on her video about the island. She commented back to read up on crime there before making any travel plans.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 11, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Be very careful in Tinidad & Tobago. Crime, and crime against tourists, is a real problem there. I was watching a vlogger last night of someone from Trinidad & Tobago and commented on her video about the island. She commented back to read up on crime there before making any travel plans.



I have been accused of sensationalizing the real crime rate in Mexico. And now a Tugger is warning about crime in Trinidad and Tobago. If we tell everyone to read up on crime before traveling, no one will go anywhere.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 11, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I have been accused of sensationalizing the real crime rate in Mexico. And now a Tugger is warning about crime in Trinidad and Tobago. If we tell everyone to read up on crime before traveling, no one will go anywhere.


I think the main difference is that crime in T&T seems to be more targeted toward tourists. I agree, if we read about crime for any place we want to travel, we would stay holed up in our homes. However, my knowledge just isn't from a few news articles, this warning came from someone who actually lives there. When I did read, that is where I learned many violent crimes are targeted toward tourists. The murder rate there is 50% higher than that in Mexico.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 13, 2018)

Wow, you are making me think twice however all the reviews for the resort are wonderful.  It’s tough to make a decision.  The only thing for us is that we are not night people. We are home by dark, which is when I think you have to be careful.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 13, 2018)

Here are some sources of information on travel to T&T.  Keep in mind, these are WARNINGS, and not travel brochures.  Therefore, the entire content is--by nature--negative.  So, take it with a grain of salt.  Consider reading about some other (similar) countries or islands that you may be considering as well, to get a general feeling for the tone of the articles.
In other words, don't let these scare you off.....read about similar locations and make a decision based on the info and the relative differences. 



US Gov State Dept  on T&T  (rated at same level as Mexico....) https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...ries/trinidad-and-tobago-travel-advisory.html
US OSAC for T&T:   https://www.osac.gov/pages/ContentReportDetails.aspx?cid=23202


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 23, 2018)

I decided we are going.  We will do the tours with the resort, and we are always in by dinner time or shortly thereafter.  When we are away, we usually don't eat lunch and have an early dinner, or eat a big lunch and have something simple in the room for dinner.  I don't think we should have any trouble, since we will not be touring areas that are not safe, and will not be out late at night.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2018)

In any foreign port just be careful do not flash large amount of cash, do not  carry expensive cameras loosely on your arms, do not wear expensive jewelry, males do not carry your wallet in your back pocket, ladies please zip & secure those large purses; please be careful when riding public buses & trains in port.  These are some suggestive tips and they also apply to any major U.S.A. Tourist  Cities IMHP.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 24, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> In any foreign port just be careful do not flash large amount of cash, do not  carry expensive cameras loosely on your arms, do not wear expensive jewelry, males do not carry your wallet in your back pocket, ladies please zip & secure those large purses; please be careful when riding public buses & trains in port.  These are some suggestive tips and they also apply to any major U.S.A. Tourist  Cities IMHP.


Wise advice for domestic ports too....


----------

